# Post cool 4000 pics. Please!



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm looking for a new daily driver,I'm considering a 4000s.Show me what I can do








Thanks
Aaron


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (killerbunny84)*

* HOT 4000 PICS *


_Modified by NW4KQ driver at 8:42 PM 5-15-2003_


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (NW4KQ driver)*

Very nice Thank you!


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (killerbunny84)*

i love that burgandy urq fendered 4k







i just wish i had them fenders. or a late 80's m3 would suffice







i got a few pix on my other thread if ya wanna check em out man


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (the tankman cometh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (the tankman cometh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the tankman cometh* »_i love that burgandy urq fendered 4k







i just wish i had them fenders. 

The burgund one is from Norway, so is the one on the link below, and that one will be even better/badder, depends on how you see it, of course








This car is a 1984 rebuilt to 1986, and is loaded with a 20VT with approx. 350 hp and S2 front brakes.
http://home.no.net/glesne/Side...t.htm


----------



## DLansing (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (PerL)*

OMG.....words don't even describe that project. That dash swap is sick as hell. Wish it had some text to go along with the pictures.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (PerL)*

LOL, then my car has "S2" front brakes as well, aka G60's they arent all that great.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (PerL)*









That thing is BADASS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (MFZERO)*

wow due that car is sick as all hell. why cant i live in europe why why















so are those h1's smoked? and damn that intercooler is frikin huge


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (the tankman cometh)*

Yeah, the H1 units and trim piece outside of the H4 unit is painted black. This car is mostly going to be a track/fair weather car, so the H1s obviously arent necessary.
I was thinking of doing this mod myself, but I dont want to give up the H1 aux highs... I've been thinking of modding some kind of light to put in instead of the trim piece on the corner, so I get a little bit of V8q look on the lights.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (PerL)*

well if its just smoked it wouldnt give up 2 much light i dont think. i see mk2 golfs with smoke rallye and e code lights all the time. but im not sure if they screw the output of light


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (PerL)*

Is that roll cage custom built?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (snowj7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowj7* »_Is that roll cage custom built?

As far as I know, yes it is.


----------



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (PerL)*

That's hands down the sickest 4k I've ever seen.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (4Wdrift)*

yeah dude that is the sickest


----------



## Mattska (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (the tankman cometh)*

I am trying to decide on a daily driver and I narrowed it down to and Audi Quattro but I can't decide on a model. After seeing this car I think i may have made my decision. Wow.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (Mattska)*

yeah a 4k would be so much cooler than a camry it has way more soul.

oh and looks better too


----------



## Mattska (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (the tankman cometh)*

yeah, I don't really have a camry I am just making fun of my roomates old car, I actually have an 84 scirocco.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (killerbunny84)*

What is the wheel bolt size on the 4ks? 4 X ??? I was thinking of putting a set of stock 4k alloys on my Scirocco.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (VWVancouver)*

Most of the 4-cyl 4k's have 4x100 (same as your Rocco) while all 5-cyls and some late 4-cyls have 4x108 (same as many Dorfs actually)


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (PerL)*

Thanks. now i just have find a decent set


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Post cool 4000 pics. Please! (VWVancouver)*

well ide like a scirocco 16v


----------

